# VK - New Arrivals 30 May 2016 & RX Special



## Gizmo (30/5/16)

*Hardware*
GEEK VAPE ALIEN & STAPLE STAGGERED FUSED CLAPTON COILS
Wismec Reuleaux RX200S 200W TC
KANGERTECH CERAMIC REPLACEMENT COILS SSOCC
Sigelei 213W TC Box Mod Gold and Grey Version
GRIFFIN 25 RTA
AVOCADO 24 RDTA

FULL STOCK OF KANTHAL, STAINLESS STEEL WIRE and NICHROME

Also

RX200 Now on Special for only R850.00 while stocks last!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/?subcats=...=exact&cid=7&q=rx200&dispatch=products.search

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (30/5/16)

Also Blends E-Liquid now in beautiful new packaging in stock!


----------



## kbgvirus (30/5/16)

Hi on the site i only see the staple staggered does the alien clapton still need to be loaded

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/6/16)

Hi @kgbvirus

There was an error and the supplier didn't ship the aliens  Gizmo based it off the packing slip when he did the post as soon as we get them we will load them

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## MoeB786 (2/6/16)

@Stroodlepuff no wire in 36/38/40 gauge?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/6/16)

@MoeB786 also not delivered 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------

